
Show HN: Coincoin – Blockchain based cryptocurrency proof-of-concept in Elixir - b0ba1lle
https://github.com/robinmonjo/coincoin
======
tildedash
As an elixir novice and a blockchain enthusiast, this project looks cool.

Can I host a node and be reachable for others miners ?

~~~
b0ba1lle
There is no network so far, you will have to create your own by spawning the
app as explained in the readme. I only tested on a local network, but if your
nodes are accessible remotely, it should work too

